# Which Webley?



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

At my level of collecting these somewhat maligned beauties of the British Empire there are not too many examples that come up for sale I don't already have. Perhaps once a yr one appears thats unusual and I can afford and I'm lucky enuf to add it to the collection. That said; the worst scenario has arisen! I've recently been contacted by two sellers who both are motivated and have offered two very different desirable guns at reasonable prices! The obvious answer is buy both right? Sorry pocket book not that deep! So here they are:a pre-RIC, post July 1868, 2nd pattern 4 screw in. 442cf. Then a original nickel, RIC Model 1, 1880 in. 450cf. Both approx same price. So whats a poor Webley collector to do?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm no expert on Webley, I truly DON'T have any knowledge about Webley 's....
Both guns being equally operational 

I most definitely like the Webley with the engraving better.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

One of them seems to have a very low serial number (112).
If the choice were mine, I'd buy that one.

Failing that, choose the one, the bore of which is in the best condition.
It'll be easier to maintain, and safest to shoot. (Why own a gun, if you can't shoot it?)

Or, you could ask John H. Watson, MD...


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

lewwallace said:


> At my level of collecting these somewhat maligned beauties of the British Empire there are not too many examples that come up for sale I don't already have. Perhaps once a yr one appears thats unusual and I can afford and I'm lucky enuf to add it to the collection. That said; the worst scenario has arisen! I've recently been contacted by two sellers who both are motivated and have offered two very different desirable guns at reasonable prices! The obvious answer is buy both right? Sorry pocket book not that deep! So here they are:a pre-RIC, post July 1868, 2nd pattern 4 screw in. 442cf. Then a original nickel, RIC Model 1, 1880 in. 450cf. Both approx same price. So whats a poor Webley collector to do?
> View attachment 2126
> View attachment 2130
> 
> ...


Beg, borrow but do not steal. If the sellers are that motivated maybe you can work something out. Of course that would depend on how many other offers they have gotten. If not too many the sellers may be sitting on them for a long time. I have no idea what they're worth. Are you talking in the thousand's or tens of thousand's? But if the prices are reasonable enough for a dedicated collector such as yourself. I'd do everything possible to buy both. Providing you do not take out a 2nd mortgage on the house. I'm sure you've thought of it. Are trades possible? Depending on how rare they are, you may not have the same opportunity again. Kicking yourself in the ass later on.


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

desertman; Trade? Then I'd have one less! As for ass-kicking, been there! All good advice, thanx! They'll probably both make their way to my home. Damnit!!! To be continued........


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

lewwallace said:


> desertman; Trade? Then I'd have one less! As for ass-kicking, been there! All good advice, thanx! *They'll probably both make their way to my home.* Damnit!!! To be continued........


Now that's my kind of thinking! Good luck, I hope it all works out for you. That's where those guns belong in the hands of a dedicated collector such as yourself who loves and appreciates them. All the best my friend!


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Definitely the Smith and Wesson....

OK, the '112' would be my first choice.

It reminds me of an old Hopkins and Allen I had.... with 1/4inch play in the cocked cylinder ! [for show only]


----------

